# What does your airport colour influence?



## Misha (Mar 26, 2020)

So I was going to reset until I got a blue or orange/red airport, together with some other things like a large bit of grass jutting out into the sea, and a river going east or west. But now I've been hearing things about *how the colour of your airport can apparently decide other things as well?* I've been hearing something about only getting a certain colour items because of it, but I can't seem to find any clear information on this. Does someone know if the airport colour does change more than, well, the airport colour, and if so: what exactly? And did this change your decision about your map at all?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm ASSUMING the Airport color also determines the color of your snack machine, lighthouse, etc... Stuff you can buy with Miles after you upgrade Resident Services.

My girlfriend and I both get our new building tomorrow. I have a green airport, she has a blue one. So we're gonna compare the colors of what we both get and see if my speculation is correct. c:


----------



## Misha (Mar 26, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I'm ASSUMING the Airport color also determines the color of your snack machine, lighthouse, etc... Stuff you can buy with Miles after you upgrade Resident Services.
> 
> My girlfriend and I both get our new building tomorrow. I have a green airport, she has a blue one. So we're gonna compare the colors of what we both get and see if my speculation is correct. c:



Ooh, interesting! Thank you for letting me know, I'm curious to see if it is that. That would make sense.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Mar 26, 2020)

I don't know if it affects anything, but I have a yellow airport, cherries, and my snack and vending machine are black and blue, for reference.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Mar 26, 2020)

I have yellow airport and cherrie as the user above and got:

yellow lightouse
black snack machine
pink vending machine
black phone
black cotton candy cart

names are off because of my game language


----------



## sunchild (Mar 26, 2020)

also have a yellow airport and have:

blue lighthouse
black snack and vending machine
black telephone booth
cotton candy cart i'm unsure of and i'm not playing right now to give a confirmed answer

so it seems to be random?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't know my light house, but my telephone booth is black and my cotton candy blue.

Edit: my lighthouse is red with white.


----------



## Kristenn (Mar 27, 2020)

sunchild said:


> also have a yellow airport and have:
> 
> blue lighthouse
> black snack and vending machine
> ...



This is what I have with a yellow airport too!


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 27, 2020)

Yellow airport and peaches (I think fruit influences it too maybe?)

Lighthouse: red/white
Cotton candy: blue
Drink machine: blue 
Snack machine: black
Springy ride on: red
Phone box: blue
Sand box: blue
Playground gym: white
Wind turbine: white/blue
Teacup ride: blue/red/green cups and a white/yellow/pink/green teapot


----------



## Licorice (Mar 27, 2020)

Before reading this thread I thought our lighthouse and vending machines were all the same.

My plane is orange, white lighthouse, vending machines are green and white.


----------



## pocky (Mar 27, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I'm ASSUMING the Airport color also determines the color of your snack machine, lighthouse, etc... Stuff you can buy with Miles after you upgrade Resident Services.
> 
> My girlfriend and I both get our new building tomorrow. I have a green airport, she has a blue one. So we're gonna compare the colors of what we both get and see if my speculation is correct. c:



my airport is yellow and it seems those items are blue for me


----------



## Fey (Mar 27, 2020)

Wait, so all these things come in different colors but aren’t customizable?? That’ll potentially interfere with some of my plans...

So far the only of those items I’ve gotten is the cotton candy machine; it’s a cute pink color.


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 27, 2020)

Fey said:


> Wait, so all these things come in different colors but aren’t customizable?? That’ll potentially interfere with some of my plans...
> 
> So far the only of those items I’ve gotten is the cotton candy machine; it’s a cute pink color.



My guess is they did this to promote trade with other players. While the idea, in theory, is cute... it mostly sounds like a hassle...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Licorice said:


> Before reading this thread I thought our lighthouse and vending machines were all the same.
> 
> My plane is orange, white lighthouse, vending machines are green and white.



Ah, mine too!


----------



## Maerle (Mar 27, 2020)

I have a blue airport, a black and white light house, a green telephone booth, a white snack machine, gray vending machine and a black/red cotton candy machine. 

I also don’t like these items aren’t customizable, since they have to be bought with Nook Miles I feel like they might be more difficult to trade.


----------



## Misha (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you all for your replies. 

Hmm, so there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to the item colors. I do think they have probably made it that way to urge people to trade more, like the new flower system, but I have to say I don't really like that decision.

At least it seems like it won't really matter what airport colour I choose now though, which is good!


----------



## motheaten (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh thats quite interesting!

My plane is green, my lighthouse is plain yellow, the playground gym is green, cotton candy stall is black, my teacup ride is green tea pot with yellow pink and blue cups and my pool has purple water and I noticed my boyfriend's pool had normal blue water so that might be a change too!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Mar 28, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Yellow airport and peaches (I think fruit influences it too maybe?)
> 
> Lighthouse: red/white
> Cotton candy: blue
> ...



I also have yellow airport and peaches (which I’m so happy about) but I have:
Lighthouse: blue/white
Cotton candy: pink
Drink machine: black
Snack machine: black
Springy ride on: pink
Phone box: black
Sand box: blue
Playground gym: yellow, green, red, blue
Wind turbine: white/blue
Teacup ride: red, blue, green cups with red, yellow, and pink

So I think it’s pretty random but I’m so glad all the things I wanted are colorful/pastely c:


----------



## pharbro (Mar 29, 2020)

i have a orange airport and those colours too


----------



## Chachamaru (Mar 29, 2020)

Fey said:


> Wait, so all these things come in different colors but aren’t customizable?? That’ll potentially interfere with some of my plans...
> 
> So far the only of those items I’ve gotten is the cotton candy machine; it’s a cute pink color.



Yeah this is one of my biggest gripes about the game atm aside from the flower situation. Im hoping reese and cyrus come back.


----------

